# San Diego July 2012 litter?



## Spunknix (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi all! 
We recently adopted a 13mo old male from the San Diego area and are looking to track down his original breeder so we can get him registered. All I have so far is his vet paperwork saying that he was born July 22,2012 in the San Diego area. Did anyone adopt from a litter born that day? I was told that it was a "last litter" for someone, but that they had champion dogs. Love any tips as we piece this together!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations with your adoption! Pictures please :
Is there a chance the birthdate might be off? Mine was born 25th from vistercil's vizslas in Alpine. She has the policy that should have the person contacting her if they can't take care of their pup anymore. Of course someone might not do that.
I would try contacting breeders in the region. I would expect that they keep good records and could tell you if it's one of theirs.
Also, tomorrow (Sat) at 10am there's a vizsla meetup at fiesta island (google vizsla meetup san diego) where you could have your V have fun and ask around about different breeders.
Good luck!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Ours are from rusty dog ranch in San Diego and no litter there in that time frame. Also try red dog ranch, Rocky Mountain vizsla, Mudbone, and evening star kennel. 

Hope to see you exploring San Diego with your new pup!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

AKC does have PAL/ILP

The Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege (PAL/ILP) is designed to allow dogs that are ineligible for registration, but are distinguishable as a member of an AKC registrable breed, to participate in certain AKC Events.

http://www.akc.org/contact/answer_center/faq_dogreg.cfm


----------



## Spunknix (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks so much!! I will definitely be calling around! Here is a picture of our sweet boy - I definitely need to come to a hangout!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Also contact the AKC for a DNA kit. I had a friend in the same situation as you, the breeder had DNA on file with the AKC. He was able to trake the breeder after narrowing down with the DNA results. I think his dog was actually registered already but the rescue didn't have the information and when he did the DNA kit it was a match with his file.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

That photo looks like Mira Mesa Petco.

The two most popular breeders here Rusty Dog Ranch and Vistercil's, but they were already mentioned. And we just ran into gorgeous 5 months old from "something something Gun Dogs" in Anza, but I am having issues finding it. Google turning up nothing....


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

There are also some backyard breeders in vista and bonsall. Not sure if they have kennel names or just a small operation.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

SAN DIEGO

CAL''

THE GREAT WARREN EIZMAN 

SHOWMAN, FIELD TRAINER, PUPS NAME THE GAME HE IS IN IT

FIRESTORMBIRDDOGS.COM

YOUNG GUN TREVOR'

AND THE 2 HOOK UP AND JOIN MISSIONS 

REDHAWKVIZSLAS

KAREN LAKE' A WELL THOUGHT PLAYER  TAKES MANY OF HIS PICTURES REMOTE


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Rudy said:


> FIRESTORMBIRDDOGS.COM


This is it. Rudy, you are the man!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

THANK YOU BEEN IN THIS GAME MUCHO YEARS 



I AM GLOBAL THUNDER ;D LOL

AND I HAVE ONE OF HIS MATES

BABY WILLOW HIS MALE WAS USED AS THE STUD 

TREVORS FEMALE THE MOMMY

THEY CREATE OUTSTANDING MATES SHOW OR FIELD


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

WILLOW FAR LEFT

WHATS GOING ON ;D


----------



## itanya (Sep 24, 2013)

We just got our pup! He is a Mudbone, with Warren's Sire Scar  Amazing pup, extremely intelligent!

8)


----------

